# Help me decide...



## slip (Nov 21, 2009)

As I am anticipating my retrieval of my FOID card, I have narrowed my purchase down to TWO guns... Help me decide which is better...

S.A. Operator 
Kimber Warrior 

Owners please chime in and help me


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't own either one but the Kimber might hold its value a bit better. Both should be super pistols. You can't go to far wrong either way you go.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own a Kimber and it's a great great gun.










Good luck with your search.:smt023

:smt1099


----------



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

Sti


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2009)

lol. Yes I will be getting an STI Trojan.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Dan Wesson.

Take your pick... Valor, PM 7, Heritage.:mrgreen:


----------

